
Ask HN: What are some interesting single purpose Twitter bot accounts? - sawaruna
What are some entertaining or interesting &#x27;single purpose&#x27; bot accounts on Twitter that you know of? Preferably image based. Some examples:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;FlagsMashupBot - &quot;Automated bot that creates random flags from 2 existing flags picked randomly.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;BracketMemeBot - &quot;Making arbitrary brackets, sourced from Wikipedia.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;nounverbed - &quot;New FromSoft game design possibilities every 3 hours.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;placesfromorbit - &quot;A randomly selected 5×5 km square anywhere in the world, every 4 hours. Imagery courtesy of Google Maps.&quot;
======
zimpenfish
[https://twitter.com/EmojiAquarium](https://twitter.com/EmojiAquarium) \- a
new aquarium every 3 hours

